# udev error...not sure what to do [SOLVED]

## doubleagent

I get this message when I boot up:

```
udevd[1301]: udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly
```

I'm running 2.6.30, have turned off CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED & CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 in the kernel, and udev is 146-r1.

Here's a screenshot proving the first two points.

This is the closest bug I could find, but I don't use genkernel, and I seem to have already done what's been mentioned as a solution.

What else to try?

----------

## VoidMage

What's the output of 'ls -l /sys/class/mem/'

What's the result of greping for SYSFS in your kernel config ?

----------

## Toutoug

Same problem here! udev 146-41r1 and 2.6.30 too.

```

ls -l /sys/class/mem/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 full

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 kmem

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 kmsg

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 mem

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 null

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 port

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 random

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 urandom

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2009-12-19 12:41 zero

```

```

grep SYSFS .config

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

```

----------

## VoidMage

Well, on 2.6.31 this look like so:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 full -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/full

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 kmem -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/kmem

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 kmsg -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/kmsg

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 mem -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/mem

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 null -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/null

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 port -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/port

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 random -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/random

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 urandom -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/urandom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 11-21 13:26 zero -> ../../devices/virtual/mem/zero

```

Either udev upstream got the version wrong or there's one more setting in kernel config

that you need.

----------

## doubleagent

 *Toutoug wrote:*   

> Same problem here! udev 146-41r1 and 2.6.30 too.
> 
> ```
> 
> ls -l /sys/class/mem/
> ...

 Exact same.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

im using the latest amd64 stable release 141 with gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 and it looks good. can you switch back to this version and check if its running?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## doubleagent

2.6.31 just went stable (happy thanksgiving?).  I'd much rather try that.  Added to my list of things to do.

----------

## Toutoug

2.6.31 solved problem for me!

Let's try it too doubleagent

----------

## doubleagent

 *Toutoug wrote:*   

> 2.6.31 solved problem for me!
> 
> Let's try it too doubleagent

 This has fixed the issue.  :Smile: 

NOTE: For those updating to 2.6.31, don't H-A it.  The default configuration is off the wall in comparison to previous releases.

----------

